

Ask HN: Print Magazine from Online Blogs - thebmax

I have been toying with the idea of a personalized print magazine generated from online blogs and wanted to get some feedback. Readers could subscribe to authors and topics of interest and receive a personalized print magazine each week. As an example, imagine getting a magazine with the top HN articles delivered to you each week. Crazy idea or interesting concept? Is it something you would use?
======
DanielStraight
See: <http://hackermonthly.com/>

~~~
thebmax
Do you subscribe? What do you think about the idea of personalized magazines
from online blogs more generally - for example if it was available in many
topic areas.

~~~
DanielStraight
No.

The ratio of articles on the internet which are awesome and useful to me to
those which are terrible or simply useless to me is very small. Paying for 100
articles, even carefully selected ones, likely means paying for at least 80
articles I don't care about.

I don't subscribe to print magazines or newspapers (or TV or satellite radio,
etc) either.

